# Another forum offer



## Has Bean (Sep 12, 2014)

Happy Monday folks.

Who wants £5 off the El Salvador Finca Ilusion 3fe/Has Bean collaboration pack?

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/pre-order-el-salvador-finca-la-ilusion-3fe-has-bean-collaboration-pack

If you do , name below like last time.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

1. Systemic Kid


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

1. Systemic Kid

2. Xpenno


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Ah, I new I should have waited!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Had the chance to taste a micro lot from another roaster with the same bean processed two ways as offered above. Both offerings were simply stunning sharing some common characteristics but also have unique individual ones too. So I am really looking forward to trying Finca Illusion. Expensive? - yes but you don't get this sort of chance very often.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Great off but I have a more beans than I can grind at the moment.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Had the chance to taste a micro lot from another roaster with the same bean processed two ways as offered above. Both offerings were simply stunning sharing some common characteristics but also have unique individual ones too. So I am really looking forward to trying Finca Illusion. Expensive? - yes but you don't get this sort of chance very often.


Not to mention coffees used in winning WBC performances : )


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Great off but I have a more beans than I can grind at the moment.


I'm in the same boat


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

working dog said:


> I'm in the same boat


Its not a bad place to be


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Anyway...

1. Systemic Kid

2. Xpenno


----------



## Callum (Aug 25, 2014)

1. Systemic Kid

2. Xpenno

3. Callum


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

1. Systemic Kid

2. Xpenno

3. Callum

4. tribs


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

1. Systemic Kid

2. Xpenno

3. Callum

4. tribs

5. Burnzy


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I would be up for it but I haven't even cracked into the CoE yet!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

You guys have got till 5pm tomorrow to ask for a code!


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

1. Systemic Kid

2. Xpenno

3. Callum

4. tribs

5. Burnzy

6. Frandavi99


----------



## Has Bean (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks all. If you haven't got your code please shout.

We cupped these coffees today and they are off the chart good. The natural scored 94pts and thats the lower scoring of the two!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Can't wait to try them.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Has Bean said:


> Thanks all. If you haven't got your code please shout.
> 
> We cupped these coffees today and they are off the chart good. The natural scored 94pts and thats the lower scoring of the two!


Received code and ordered!

Thanks


----------



## Tryfan (Apr 11, 2012)

Ahhh bollocks Too slow.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

If there's any going...


----------



## Has Bean (Sep 12, 2014)

Order before midnight and PM us your user name , we will honour the £5 off.


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan (Aug 21, 2014)

1. Systemic Kid

2. Xpenno

3. Callum

4. tribs

5. Burnzy

6. Frandavi99

7. Big_Fat_Dan (Am I too late?)


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Code received and paid - want, want, want


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

1. Systemic Kid

2. Xpenno

3. Callum

4. tribs

5. Burnzy

6. Frandavi99

7. Big_Fat_Dan (Am I too late?)

8. fluffles (Damn, did I miss it?)


----------



## Has Bean (Sep 12, 2014)

fluffles said:


> 7. Big_Fat_Dan (Am I too late?)
> 
> 8. fluffles (Damn, did I miss it?)


All is not 100% lost, but hold fire for now.


----------



## Has Bean (Sep 12, 2014)

OK, those who want a £5 off code, add your names below please

1. Big_Fat_Dan

2. fluffles


----------



## RatScallion (Mar 28, 2013)

1. Big_Fat_Dan

2. fluffles

3. Ratscallion


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

1. Big_Fat_Dan

2. fluffles

3. Ratscallion

4. Kikapu


----------



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

1. Big_Fat_Dan

2. fluffles

3. Ratscallion

4. Kikapu

5. mym


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

The link is not live any more.

How much are these with the discount please?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Milanski said:


> The link is not live any more.
> 
> How much are these with the discount please?


the link isn't live . It will be £27.60 inc postage.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Has Bean said:


> Thanks all. If you haven't got your code please shout.
> 
> We cupped these coffees today and they are off the chart good. The natural scored 94pts and thats the lower scoring of the two!


omg!!!

I dont even know what that means but it excites me!!


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> the link isn't live . It will be £27.60 inc postage.


250g?


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Milanski said:


> 250g?


3x 250g.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Milanski said:


> 250g?


in fact im not even sure, i think its, the el salvador roasted two different ways, so 500g there.. Plus 250 grams of the winning coffee used in the world barista championship...


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Burnzy said:


> 3x 250g.


That's a bit more like it!

Think I'm still too stocked up to justify it though.

If anyone living in North London is also a bit overstocked and wants to get rid of a bag, let me know and I'll go thirds.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

1. Big_Fat_Dan

2. fluffles

3. Ratscallion

4. Kikapu

5. mym


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Offer is for 2 x 250grms of same El Salvadorian bean processed two different ways - honey and natural.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Yeah im looking forward to getting them... The el salvador was amazing in the aero press..

can has bean confirm exatly what we are getting in the pack? I cant really remember it may even be 4x250g.. I just like putting my name in those lists.. ;-)


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Offer is for 2 x 250grms of same El Salvadorian bean processed two different ways - honey and natural.


ah thanks!! I wonder what the honey process is then? And i swear it said we would also recieve a 3rd pack of the winning coffee used in championship ?


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

£15 = 250 g ?? Thats steep, even for mega amazing coffee isnt it?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Burnzy said:


> £15 = 250 g ?? Thats steep, even for mega amazing coffee isnt it?


Not cheap, but what price quality?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Burnzy said:


> ah thanks!! I wonder what the honey process is then? And i swear it said we would also recieve a 3rd pack of the winning coffee used in championship ?


It didn't Honey processing also known as semi washed incorporates elements of the fully washed and natural (dried) processing methods. If the farmer has gone to the considerable trouble of doing this to a particular lot, pretty sure he or she wouldn't have done so unless the bean was pretty special.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> It didn't Honey processing also known as semi washed incorporates elements of the fully washed and natural (dried) processing methods. If the farmer has gone to the considerable trouble of doing this to a particular lot, pretty sure he or she wouldn't have done so unless the bean was pretty special.


hmmm, interesting. Thanks.. I love naturals and washed.. So im sure it will be tasty.

dam i really thought it said plus a bag of the winning stuff... Ill tell my wife it was £10 for the two, she'll never know...


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

£15 for 250g is only steep when you look at it as if you're buying for home. Go and buy 5 coffees in, say, a top LDN coffee shop and you've only used 100g. And had it made for you. By a (more than likely) well trained and experienced barista.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Scotford said:


> £15 for 250g is only steep when you look at it as if you're buying for home. Go and buy 5 coffees in, say, a top LDN coffee shop and you've only used 100g. And had it made for you. By a (more than likely) well trained and experienced barista.


Well yeah of course its not as expensive as buy it buy the cup in a london establishment... I know that lol

its my fault, i did not read it properly obviously... I swear the way it was worded was not clear tho







.. The 3fe site breaks it down well for simpletons like me http://www.3fe.com/shop/coffee/3fehas-bean-la-illusion-collaboration-pack/

dont get me wrong, the hasbean offers are great, and im pleased i have this oppertunity to enjoy such a rare coffee.

thanks again hasbean


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

That wasn't a dig, I promise. It is a great deal which I would have snapped up if I wasn't inundated with crazy amounts of beans at the mo


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Oh i know scotford!! No worries mate.. I know what you were saying... I spend a fortune in coffee shops, so £15 for 250 of exceptional beans to have at home is fine by me...


----------



## Tryfan (Apr 11, 2012)

Sorry to mess you about, but I'm not able to take this offer up now.

Looks good though.


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

I must admit i thought it said 250 x 2 plus 500g of an award winning coffee, but then i re-read it and came to the conclusion that it was 25 quid after discount for 2 bags. The 500g was just a summary of the 2 bags, not additional. Anyhow I am sure it will be superb if the the last offer was anything to go by.


----------



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

Burnzy said:


> £15 = 250 g ?? Thats steep, even for mega amazing coffee isnt it?


Certainly is. The link had already vanished when I looked, so I didn't realise the quantities involved. I'm out, as the phrase goes.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Wobin19 said:


> I must admit i thought it said 250 x 2 plus 500g of an award winning coffee, but then i re-read it and came to the conclusion that it was 25 quid after discount for 2 bags. The 500g was just a summary of the 2 bags, not additional. Anyhow I am sure it will be superb if the the last offer was anything to go by.


thanks.. Yes for me it was a case of not reading thouroughly enough... But it was worded in a way that was not 100% clear... Such as something like "so thats 500g And you get to try a championship coffee as well" and with not knowing who 3fe were, my brain assumed the 3 meant 3x bags and the use of the word "pack" made me think "lots of"

lol bloody brain.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Would be helpful to have an updated list prior to issuing codes. The wording has been quite clear IMO


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

It's a rare and expensive coffee and therefore it costs more than the average bean. I thought that the wording was quite clear and at the end of the day nobody is forcing this onto anyone in fact I was about to grab it at full price when I saw the offer come up so I'm chuffed









Cheers Has Bean!


----------



## Has Bean (Sep 12, 2014)

Really sorry if any confusion was caused.

This offer is now a forum exclusive as the website page has been taken down. The coffee was roasted today both here in Stafford (Natural) and 3fe in Dublin (Honey).

Super rare coffees, super tasty and tiny numbers available.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Nah as i said hasbean its my fault for not reading it properly... But i really dont care, im just chuffed to have got the offer, and looking forward to trying it... Appreciate the offers


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:dHOc-vR7HaMJ:www.hasbean.co.uk/products/pre-order-el-salvador-finca-la-ilusion-3fe-has-bean-collaboration-pack+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:dHOc-vR7HaMJ:www.hasbean.co.uk/products/pre-order-el-salvador-finca-la-ilusion-3fe-has-bean-collaboration-pack+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk


ill get my coat

LOL!!! im such a plonker.. I totally apologise.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Can I just ask what style of coffee these will work as? espresso? filter? both?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

All methods for sure.


----------



## Has Bean (Sep 12, 2014)

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/el-salvador-finca-la-ilusion-natural-bourbon


----------



## Has Bean (Sep 12, 2014)

3fe colab packs are shipping today. Anyone who hasn't PM'd address and paid by Paypal by 3PM will miss out


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

I cant wait for this!! Aeropress is ready to go!!!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Has Bean said:


> 3fe colab packs are shipping today. Anyone who hasn't PM'd address and paid by Paypal by 3PM will miss out


Happy to collect mine tomorrow at the forum day if it's easier?

Cheers

Spence


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Happy to say i heard the postman trying to force the 2 bags through the letterbox, glad i stopped him in time. Happy days!

View attachment 9204
View attachment 9205


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

So started on the 3fe first as it had the oldest roast date (by a day).. Its very nice indeed. Strangley enough i thought the aeropress would give me best results, but it wasnt until i made a flat white that i could really pick out the tasting notes though, i couldnt quite get the fresh pink lemonade lol, but was the best flat white i have made on my set up to date.. Cant wait to try the natural! Anyone else got theres yet? What do think?
View attachment 9218


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

Pour over with the 3FE today was great! Got the pink lemonade but only slightly, can't wait to put it through my Silvia tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Think you will enjoy it, for me it came alive as espresso, although ill try another aeropress in the morning... Cant wait to try the hasbean natural


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

Struggled to dial in the espresso, it's really tasty but not getting the full flavour of the pour over so think I'll swap to the natural for tomorrow and try again later.

Has anyone cracked the hasbean bag open yet?


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

I've had both. The hasbean beans were divine as espresso whereas the the 3fe seem a bit roasty, despite being light in colour. Good with milk though. It's quality brewed too. I'm not sure what pink lemonade is, but if it has pink grapefruit as an ingredient then it's spot on.

I've not tried the hasbean as brewed yet.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Pink lemonade is so good although haven't had it for aaaaaages..........


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

So what's the general consensus, natural for espresso and honey for brewed?


----------



## Has Bean (Sep 12, 2014)

OK , who wants one of the last 3 colab packs for *£17.50 delivered*?? Last chance to sample these amazing coffees side-by-side and rested perfectly for the espresso lovers of the forum......

Names below please!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Systemic Kid YESSSS


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Yes please


----------



## Has Bean (Sep 12, 2014)

1 left : )


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I'll have it


----------



## Has Bean (Sep 12, 2014)

that was quick!

Please PM us your addresses and will advise payment process : )


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Gutted, thats a bargain at that price! Mine is still tasting gorg!!! Just had a divine aeropress with the 3fe honey, i decided to heat the whole aeropress with boiling water before brewing... Best aeropress ive made yet, its amazing the little things you can do to improve the taste.. Seemed to make a difference anyway.


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

As I'm at home today thought I'd do a pour over of each and drink together to compare. Still struggling with the 3FE honey to get something as tasty as I managed with the Has Bean honey as IMM a while back, but it's still super tasty. The Has Bean natural was perfect today though, close your eyes and you'd think it actually was a strawberry milkshake.


----------

